# E Mail about E Mail's and Telemarketers.



## Ken N Tx (Aug 10, 2015)

Interesting                               
 
 E-Mail Tracker Programs -- very interesting and a must read! 

 
                                                The  man that sent this information is a computer tech.  He spends a lot of  time clearing the junk off computers for people and listens to  complaints about speed.                                                 All forwards are not bad,  just some.                                                 Be sure you read the very last paragraph.                                                                                                

                                                                                                                                               _________________________________________                                                                                                


                                                                                                  He wrote:                                                                                                

                                                                                                                                               By now, I suspect everyone is familiar with snopes.com and/or truthorfiction.com  for determining whether information received via email is just that:   true/false or fact/fiction.  Both are excellent sites. Sometimes a good  idea to check out something on one of the two sites before forwarding to  check validity!                                                                                                

*Advice from * *snopes.com* *   VERY IMPORTANT!!* 

                                                                                                                                               1)  Any time you see an email that says "forward this on to '10' (or  however many) of your friends", "sign this petition", or "you'll get bad  luck" or "you'll get good luck" or "you'll see something funny on your  screen after you send it" or whatever ---                                                                                                 it almost always has an email tracker program attached that tracks the cookies and emails of those folks you forward to.                                                  The  host sender is getting a copy each time it gets forwarded and then is  able to get lists of 'active' email addresses to use in SPAM emails or  sell to other Spammers.  Even when you get emails that demand you send  the email *on if you're not ashamed of God/Jesus ---* that is email tracking ,                                                                                                 and  they are playing on our conscience.  These people don't care how they  get your email addresses - just as long as they get them.  Also, emails  that talk about a missing child or a child with an incurable disease  "how would you feel if that was your child" --- email tracking.                                                  Ignore them and don't participate! 




                                                                                                                                               2)  Almost all emails that ask you to add your name and forward on to  others are similar to that mass letter years ago that asked people to  send business cards to the little kid in Florida who wanted to break the  Guinness Book of Records for the most cards.  All it was, and all any  of this type of email is, is a way to get names and 'cookie' tracking  information for telemarketers and Spammers -- to validate active email  accounts for their own profitable purposes.                                                                                                




                                                                                                                                               You can do your* Friends* and *Family*  members a GREAT favour by sending this information to them.  You will  be providing a service to your friends.  And you will be rewarded by not  getting thousands of spam emails in the future!                                                                                                


                                                                                                  Do yourself a favour and *STOP*  adding your name(s) to those types of listing regardless how inviting  they might sound! Or make you feel guilty if you don't! It's all about  getting email addresses and nothing more.                                                                                                

You may think you are supporting a GREAT cause, but you are NOT! 




                                                                                                                                               Instead,  you will be getting tons of junk mail later and very possibly a virus  attached!  Plus, we are helping the Spammers get rich!  Let's not make  it easy for them!                                                                                                




*ALSO:  Email petitions are * *NOT * *acceptable  to government or any other organization - e.g. Social security, etc.   To be acceptable, petitions must have a "signed signature" and full  address of the person signing the petition, so this is a waste of time  and you are just helping the email trackers.* 
 

 And  another important point is to delete all previous names from your  emails before forwarding!!! Send emails to your entire address list BCC  (Blind Carbon Copy) then everyone after you doesn't get your friend's  email address Search the help if your email program doesn't list this.   Sometimes have to do special things to blind copy. 

 *Tips for Handling Telemarketers. 
* 
Three Little Words That Work!!

 (1)The three little words are:  *'Hold On, Please...'* * 
* 
 Saying  this, while putting down your phone and walking off (instead of  hanging-up immediately) would make each telemarketing call so much more  time-consuming that boiler room sales would grind to a halt.  

Then  when you eventually hear the phone company's 'beep-beep-beep' tone, you  know it's time to go back and hang up your handset, which has  efficiently completed its task.

 These three little words will help eliminate telephone soliciting.. * 

(2) Do you ever get those annoying phone calls with no one on the other end? 
* 
 This is a telemarketing technique where a machine makes phone calls and records the time of day when a person answers the phone.  

This technique is used to determine the best time of day for a 'real' sales person to call back and get someone at home. 

 What you can do after answering, if you notice there is no one there, is to immediately start hitting your  *#* *button on the phone, 6 or 7 times as quickly as possible.* This  confuses the machine that dialed the call, and it kicks your number  out of their system. Gosh, what a shame not to have your name in their  system any longer!!!  
 *
*
  
If enough people follow these tips, it will work I have been doing this for years, and I get very little junk mail anymore. 
 *
*


----------



## AprilSun (Aug 10, 2015)

I'm glad I've followed my "gut instinct". For years, I've always had a bad feeling about these types of emails and have just deleted them. I didn't trust them period! Another place I don't trust any of this type of posts is on Facebook. It has so many "guilt" type of posts from "if you love God, etc." to pictures of children, etc. but I don't share or "like" these types for the same reason.


----------



## Don M. (Aug 10, 2015)

For Sure...I run a program called BLUR, and over the past 3 or 4 years, it has blocked well over a half million "tracking" attempts on my computer.  As I type, there is one trying to follow what I am doing on this forum.  Any of these "forward to your friends", or "sign this petition" e-mails will most certainly contain a tracking/spyware/etc., trojan.  The hitting of the pound key repeatedly on these robo calls does work....or checking the Caller ID before answering the phone call from some unrecognized number can also be effective.


----------



## Loosey (Aug 10, 2015)

Very helpful information!  Thank you!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 10, 2015)

Good advice there Ken, thanks!  I rarely get spam emails, but when I do I don't open them or forward them.  The phone's been ringing off the hook lately with scammers/spammers, now we don't pick up.  I've made a listing near the phone of the numbers that call, after looking some of them up on 800notes website, so I get an idea of where they're from.


----------



## Falcon (Aug 10, 2015)

Thanks for that Ken.  Good info.


----------



## zee (Aug 12, 2015)

Nice information. Thanks for sharing. I've always ignored junk email since I know take any action other than delete it will only make me get more junk email. Related to cold-calling, other than a telemarketer, nowadays, there are also many phone scam attempt. 
From what I see, most of them are targeting seniors. There are also some cases where the scammer intentionally made a scheme to deceived seniors like this one. Some people already fell for this scam. We need to remain vigilant. There are so many people out there that try every possible way to make easy money by deceiving other people.


----------

